# O Mar e o sol no Porto (21 Janeiro 2011)



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2011 às 22:14)

Aproveitando o sol que tem andado arredio do litoral norte, aproveitei este dia de céu limpo e luminoso para tomar café numa das esplanadas da Avenida Brasil, na Foz do Douro, em plena Cidade do Porto.
Trata-se de um local por excelência para uns agradáveis passeios nestes dias de inverno em que o astro-rei brilha intensamente.

Embora as ondas não estivessem propriamente altas, estavam "direitinhas" para que 2 amigos do body-board se aventurassem nas águas...como o vento estava de leste a visibilidade e beleza das ondas era melhor.








































O vento hoje estava moderado, por vezes forte. Mas em altitude, na zona onde começavam as nuvens altas, notava-se claramente uma espécie de "jogo" de massas de ar. Porventura haveriam turbilhões a grande altitude; ao certo não sei mas o facto é que 2 aviões que por lá passaram deixaram uns curiosos _*contrails*_, cheios de curvas e mais curvas























Por último deixo uma imagem de uma "imensa" onda artificial onde se vê até um navio a SURFAR...






P.S.: o único trabalho de edição é feito na máquina no momento em que fotografo, e depois apenas redimensiono as mesmas para aqui colocar.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2011 às 22:18)

Boas fotos, em especial a última


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

Belas fotos de um belo passeio Aristocrata


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

Pela direcção do vento o normal seria um autêntico flat...
Interessantes fotos.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

joseoliveira disse:


> Pela direcção do vento o normal seria um autêntico flat...
> Interessantes fotos.



Como ainda estamos em plena fase de lua cheia as ondas ainda estão interessantes. Mas penso que amanhã e principalmente domingo já não se conseguirá ver ondas assim. Os 1ºs dias de lua cheia são habitualmente assim com ondas bem altas e simétricas, quase perfeitas - na época das nortadas é que ficam mais "estragadas"
Ah...aquela zona também é interessante por se notar um certo "afloramento" das ondas, vindas quase do nada. Já ali vi várias vezes, com o mar calmo, ondas alterosas sem que nada o fizesse prever. Trata-se da praia do Homem do Leme


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jan 2011 às 00:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ah...aquela zona também é interessante por se notar um certo "afloramento" das ondas, vindas quase do nada. Já ali vi várias vezes, com o mar calmo, ondas alterosas sem que nada o fizesse prever. Trata-se da praia do Homem do Leme



A *plataforma*, limitada pelo *talude continental* porém submersa, esta área varia não só de extensão com também de forma quanto à irregularidade do seu fundo marinho, isso determina não só o comportamento geral das correntes marítimas predominantes assim como aquando de vagas associadas a condições adversas e isso explica na maioria das vezes o surgimento do que poderíamos chamar de ondas surpresa!


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

Bonitas fotos, principalmente a última.

Já agora, não posso afirmar com certeza, mas creio que a fase da lua pouca ou nenhuma influência tem na ondulação, visto esta ser gerada unicamente pelo vento. Acontece que no dia das fotos ainda estava a chegar na nossa costa restos de um swell formados pelas depressões fortes que passaram em direcção ás Ilhas Britânicas. Se conheceres algum suporte científico que estude alguma variação na ondulação com a lua, agradecia que me dissesses.

Cumps


----------



## Veterano (23 Jan 2011 às 17:17)

Boas fotos, Aristocrata, numa zona onde por vezes faço o meu jogging, belas ondas e ambientes.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2011 às 19:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Se conheceres algum suporte científico que estude alguma variação na ondulação com a lua, agradecia que me dissesses.
> Cumps



Olá e boa noite. 
Não conheço nenhum suporte científico e não o procurei sequer...
Na minha experiência sempre vi que, tanto na lua nova como na lua cheia, a ondulação é maior que nas outras fases de lua.
Em particular na lua cheia a ondulação tende a ser mais ordenada do que nas outras 3 fases de lua.
Já na lua nova a ondulação tende a ser a mais alta de todas (coincidente com as marés mais altas mas também a serem ondas mais desordenadas do que na lua cheia).
Em condições de tempo estável, de sol, sem ventos dominantes de SO ou de O, foi sempre (sem excepção) esta a minha experiência. Podem argumentar o contrário, podem perguntar-me qual a minha base científica. Mais do que isso tenho o elemento "observação" do meu lado, tenho a experiência de anos e anos que me levam a afirmar o que afirmei.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá e boa noite.
> Não conheço nenhum suporte científico e não o procurei sequer...
> Na minha experiência sempre vi que, tanto na lua nova como na lua cheia, a ondulação é maior que nas outras fases de lua.
> Em particular na lua cheia a ondulação tende a ser mais ordenada do que nas outras 3 fases de lua.
> ...



Boa Noite

Eu fiz essa pergunta porque adoro o mar e sou muito estudioso e curioso no que a ondas diz respeito. Também tenho, apesar dos meus 21 anos, muita experiência em observações (em vários pontos da costa, mas focalizado aqui na região de Lisboa e na Costa Vicentina) e acompanho sempre as previsões do estado do mar.

Lembro-me quando era mais novo e estava em férias de Verão em Aljezur, quando ainda nem usava internet, de ter a ideia que em marés vivas o mar tinha tendência em tornar-se mais bravo. E sim, lembro-me de 3 ou 4 situação em que coincidiu grandes ondulações com marés grandes de Agosto. Mas com o aprofundar das minhas observações, do conhecimento científico (físico) de como se geram as ondas, propagam, etc, abandonei essa ideia. Hoje em dia, posso dizer que já vi autênticas "flatadas" em marés vivas, como já vi mares de meter medo em marés mortas! Por exemplo, nesta semana que passou estive em Aljezur com marés mortíssimas e vi ondas com cerca de 3/4 metros perfeitas, devido á ausência de vento. 

Juntando todas estas observações a não ver uma possível relação da lua com a geração de ondas, tornei-me céptico nessa ideia de que em marés grandes o mar tende a ser mais bravo... Talvez o facto de nas marés vivas encher muito e muitas vezes as praias ficarem tapadas de água deia uma ideia que o mar esteve mais bravo, não sei... mas normalmente são estas situações que as pessoas se recordam...

Contudo, não excluo a hipótese de haver alguma relação, e respeito bastante a experiência de outras pessoas, pois também me baseio bastante na minha para tirar algumas conclusões!

Cumps


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2011 às 05:15)

Ricas Ondas... é pena não surfalas...

Grandes fotos  Espectacular... mesmo a serio... Mas ando neste momento a surfar o levante apesar do gelo... 'Homem que é Home vai a todas''


----------

